# Anyone using ISO 50 on 1DX?



## macroman1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking through my motor racing shots at 1/100 - 1/160 Tv (for motion blur) on 1DX, ISO 100, understandably the aperture is frequently >f16. I'm considering trying ISO 50 (ND 105mm filter c$500!). Anyone have any experience of ISO 50 - From what I've read, it's not as noise-free as 100?? Thanks.


----------



## dolina (Oct 13, 2013)

If you care about image quality dont bother with it.


----------



## pwp (Oct 13, 2013)

50 iso will deliver reduced DR. Don't go there.
Sounds like you need mucho ND.

-pw


----------



## macroman1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Guess I'll just shoot on dull days till I can afford a 105 ND!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 13, 2013)

The question is, how much DR do you need? To say IQ is reduced is pulling at hairs I thiink. While I don't have a 1DX, I have used ISO 50 on both the 5D MkII and MkIII (mostly for water or some other motion requirements) and haven't had issues with insufficient DR, any more than I have at ISO 100. Yes graphs show that there is less DR, but looking at graphs and actually testing are two different things, The best way to find out whether it's suitable for your needs is to try it out.


----------



## e17paul (Oct 13, 2013)

If you are really concerned about dynamic range at low ISO, get hold of an Eos film body and a roll of Velvia 50 or Pan 50 to use with your existing lenses. I have been pleased with Pan 50, which I use regularly in my OM-10, and have a roll in an Eos 5 at the moment.

Otherwise, as others have said, the dynamic range is less than at higher ISO settings, but may be more than enough for the photo you are taking. If not, there is always HDR, which can be better done with good judgement in post, than anything the camera may offer. The main time I have been frustrated with a lack of DR is when including a bright sky in the frame, and not being able to get correct exposure on both the subject and the sky.

Edit: reading back to the original post, I wouldn't worry about the DR comments for action photos, unless you want a stunning sky in the background.


----------



## sulla (Oct 13, 2013)

I use ISO 50 on my 5D whenever I want motion blur without narrow apertures, just like the OP.

I have never found any quality issues with this sensor. I doubt you could see the difference side-by-side in 2 images if you didn't know which is which. You can do this comparison yourself (same Av - compensate for ISO change by changing Tv - at a static, high DR scene) and then decide if ISO=50 is acceptable.


----------



## Alrik89 (Oct 13, 2013)

macroman1 said:


> Looking through my motor racing shots at 1/100 - 1/160 Tv (for motion blur) on 1DX, ISO 100, understandably the aperture is frequently >f16. I'm considering trying ISO 50 (ND 105mm filter c$500!). Anyone have any experience of ISO 50 - From what I've read, it's not as noise-free as 100?? Thanks.



You can afford a 1Dx but you can't afford the time to test ISO 50 by yourself?


----------



## retina (Oct 13, 2013)

Alrik89 said:


> You can afford a 1Dx but you can't afford the time to test ISO 50 by yourself?



Very helpful & constructive comment!
Thanks for your contribution...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 13, 2013)

sulla said:


> I use ISO 50 on my 5D whenever I want motion blur without narrow apertures, just like the OP.
> 
> I have never found any quality issues with this sensor. I doubt you could see the difference side-by-side in 2 images if you didn't know which is which. You can do this comparison yourself (same Av - compensate for ISO change by changing Tv - at a static, high DR scene) and then decide if ISO=50 is acceptable.



Just a point you may not be aware of. If your 5D is the mark one it produces it's highest image quality at ISO 50 as the over exposure brought back down gives least noise and greatest saturation. I use ISO 50 a lot on my 5D mki in raw as it saves me reducing exposure in post. It does of course reduce DR by a stop. 

There isn't the same quality benefit on the later FF cameras, but the mark one has definitely still got definitive look that competes with the latest gear - at low Iso.


----------



## kbmelb (Oct 15, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> The question is, how much DR do you need? To say IQ is reduced is pulling at hairs I thiink. While I don't have a 1DX, I have used ISO 50 on both the 5D MkII and MkIII (mostly for water or some other motion requirements) and haven't had issues with insufficient DR, any more than I have at ISO 100. Yes graphs show that there is less DR, but looking at graphs and actually testing are two different things, The best way to find out whether it's suitable for your needs is to try it out.



Yes.


----------

